# Leeson 220 single phase how to wire to square D 2601 drum switch????



## Gman45acp (Jun 12, 2019)

I need to wire the motor to square D 2601 drum switch.  I need to know what wires to connect where.   I have included the wiring plate that is on the motor.   I connected L1 and L2 as shown and the motor runs as it should.   Reverse T5and T8 it runs reverse.  So which wires go to which terminals on the drum switch and are there any jumpers needed.   Also which terminals need L1 and L2


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi Gman:  Which voltage will you be using 120 or 240 volt?  Secondly, can you do the legwork and post the data for the 2601 switch, there are several styles listed, we need the contact arrangement to advise you- also, what is horsepower rating of motor?  It looks like the amperage is 17.2 , you should consider running on 240 volt for efficiency and switch life
Mark


----------



## Gman45acp (Jun 12, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Hi Gman:  Which voltage will you be using 120 or 240 volt?  Secondly, can you do the legwork and post the data for the 2601 switch, there are several styles listed, we need the contact arrangement to advise you
> Mark


220 single phase.     Will check for switch wiring


----------



## Gman45acp (Jun 12, 2019)

Gman45acp said:


> 220 single phase.     Will check for switch wiring


----------



## Gman45acp (Jun 12, 2019)

Is this it.    The motor side would be the wires shown on the motor plate as numbered????


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2019)

No, that post was for a different drum switch 
Let me draw you a new sketch


----------



## Gman45acp (Jun 12, 2019)

Ok.  Great.   I attempted it but the motor was slow to start one direction and was pulsing-surging the other direction, when wired direct instant start and smooth running


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2019)

here is a video i made a couple years ago






enjoy


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2019)

Here you go:


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2019)

You may have to swap T5 and T8 if the motor rotation doesn't match the switch handle label- let me know if the sketch is too hard to read, I can post it in a higher resolution
I didn't show a ground wire but you should have one to the motor case and one from the motor case to the machine


----------



## Gman45acp (Jun 12, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> You may have to swap T5 and T8 if the motor rotation doesn't match the switch handle label


I connect motor leads 2,3,5 together, run motor lead T1 to drum switch number 1 along with one leg of the 220, the other leg goes to drum switch number 5, Motor lead T8 goes to drum 3, and Motor T4 goes to drum 4 with a jumper to 6.

Did I state that correctly


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2019)

Yep that's correct
There's a thermal protector in the motor but I didn't show it to keep things simple
FYI: motor needs to come to a full stop before reversing, and this is why I'm not a big fan of drum switches: if you wanted to cut the power and slammed the switch in the reversed direction by mistake, the motor would continue running in the previous direction
Contactor setups are better and safer in that regard


----------



## Gman45acp (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you very much.   Will wire it tomorrow


----------



## Gman45acp (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks again for the help.   Working great.


----------

